# Griffin 25 wick ring missing



## Luca1035 (7/7/16)

Hi I lost the wick ring some how and now it' is giving leaking problems where could I get another one? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape (7/7/16)

Have you checked inside the chimney section of the tank? Sometimes it comes loose and gets stuck in there when you remove that part of the tank, happened to me a few times.


----------

